# bump and fatlip



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

can some body help me with this i have 11 cariba 1 of them has a bumb on his side the other has a fat lip is this a parisite or somthing ive seen fish with bumps on lip from swiming the glass but this bump on the side is bothering me update 11 3 07 i just fed them and hes the only one who didnt eat whats up with this it looks like a stick is poking him from the inside but didnt break the skin and its same color as him just a dime sized lump


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> can some body help me with this i have 11 cariba 1 of them has a bumb on his side the other has a fat lip is this a parisite or somthing ive seen fish with bumps on lip from swiming the glass but this bump on the side is bothering me update 11 3 07 i just fed them and hes the only one who didnt eat whats up with this it looks like a stick is poking him from the inside but didnt break the skin and its same color as him just a dime sized lump


update that was yesterday today the bump looks a little bigger and looks like the scales are missing cause its slightly lighter than the rest of the fish i need to know what would cause this the one with the fatlip looks like 4 small bumps somebody please tell me something

ph is 6.4 
ammonia is light neon green on a test kit from redsea
water temp is 80


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok new update 9:20 am there seems to be 2 fish with bumps on lips also 3 of the piranha seem to have sand sized black spots only 1 on 2 of the fish and 3 one the 3rd one cant anyone help me


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

right, the small black spots are common in wild caught fish. they are a parasite which is harmless to the fish and cannot continue its life cycle in the aquarium. they will go in a few months but they are harmless. the big lump could be an old injury which has scarred its hard to be sure.. lower the temp to 79f to reduce aggression. the fat lips could be from bumping into glass or decor. if it was me id separate the one with the big lump and hold off treating until it definately gets bigger.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

you also might want to put some salt in there just in case.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

scotty said:


> you also might want to put some salt in there just in case.


ok added salt ill post more if it gets worse just hard not to freak i got 11 cariba in this tank and they are to cool and expensive to lose thanks for the help guys


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

you have probably been told this but 11 cariba in a 75g is way over stocked, expect some losses unless you upgrade. best of luck.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

odyssey said:


> you have probably been told this but 11 cariba in a 75g is way over stocked, expect some losses unless you upgrade. best of luck.


im gonna these guy are small only 3-4 inchs with in the month i should be getin atleast a 125


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> you have probably been told this but 11 cariba in a 75g is way over stocked, expect some losses unless you upgrade. best of luck.


im gonna these guy are small only 3-4 inchs with in the month i should be getin atleast a 125
[/quote]

Still to many! I learned this the hard way! I have 6 reds 4-5" in a 55G and it is just problem after
problem. From fat lips to fin nips these guys need alot of room. My 125 should be here this week and i can't wait to give them a better home.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

rickstsi said:


> you have probably been told this but 11 cariba in a 75g is way over stocked, expect some losses unless you upgrade. best of luck.


im gonna these guy are small only 3-4 inchs with in the month i should be getin atleast a 125
[/quote]

Still to many! I learned this the hard way! I have 6 reds 4-5" in a 55G and it is just problem after
problem. From fat lips to fin nips these guys need alot of room. My 125 should be here this week and i can't wait to give them a better home.

GOOD LUCK
[/quote]

must be your fish ive had6 5 inch super reds in a 55 30 4-5 inchers in a 220 gallon pond no problems also 9 reds 6 exadons and 4 cory catfish in a 120 gallon tank not one bite ever also 4 piraya 5-6 inch and 1 super red 4 1/2 inches but i have had some nips with the caribas already so i upped the food some i get them a new tank i do keep them all well fed no missed days water temp 79-81 thanks for the info though


----------

